# Top 20



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations to those members who made it into the NMC top 20 this year.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Ian. When I read the title of the thread I thought you were going to ask if anyone knew what the current points were. I have no idea how many we (myself and Sarah) have in this showing year (since the Annual on 19 Sept)!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep I only just got my annual! Well done to you and Sarah, and seawatch stud, I think those were the only forum members in the top 20. SO now that you and Sarah are a partnership you will combine points?

I know exactly how many points I have  I reckon I am going to have to write off this year completely I am just too far set back by not having any litters for almost two months. Hopefully I will be producing more competative mice in another year or two.


----------

